# Need help - how to check for birdshot?



## shooter57

I make a lot of jerky from the ducks and geese I kill every year. Despite trying very hard to make sure all the steel pellets are removed we're still getting some in the finished product.

I guess I could take a bag of jerky to the airport and run them thru the security scanner. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Does anyone have a successful method of checking for steel shot pellets so that nobody breaks a tooth down the road?


----------



## tasunkawitko

one good way is to hold it up to a light - any shot pellets should show through on the thinner portions.

for thicker potions such as breast etc., perhaps hold up to a light after slicing but before drying?


----------



## smokeguy

Let's see-  only hit them in the head! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Use a magnet!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Use bigger pellets!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ok, I'll fess up.  I don't know of a good way either.  I sort of like that airport x-ray technique though.  

At least with dove and such you can use lead, so especially if you use the "soft" el-cheapo shells, you usually don't break any of that expensive dental work.  Steel is a different matter.

Soak them in a salt brine and hope they rust out! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Play a recording of my duck calling and watch them fall over dead laughing- no shot required!


----------



## ddave

I don't really have a method -- but I would think if it was steel, a magnet would work.  Maybe something fairly big like a speaker magnet.

But Smokeguy does get points for cracking me up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## smokebuzz

sliced thin, just press down on it with your fingers and you will feel them.
 magnet works great also, wrap it in saran wrap.


----------



## azrocker

There are some really heavy duty magnets at Harbor Freight

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=36905


----------



## meat hunter

Exactly. Hold it up to the light. You may need to go out and get a 100 watt bulb, but it works. Just like candeling eggs back in the day. The shot will show up as dark spots. OR.......if your like me, when I used to hunt duck and geese, I used my metal detector. Worked like a charm. But the light method is the best IMO. Or if the above does not work, chew very very slowly LOL. First time I ate fowl from a hunt, I did not get all the shot. Paid for it by biting down on a nice steel bb, broke my tooth in 4 pieces. OUCH


----------



## rambler

a hand held metal detector at harbor freight.  $7.99

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=97244


----------



## smokeymofo

You're probably all going to laugh, I like to swipe the ol metal detector over it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hey, it's better than broken teeth.


----------



## BandCollector

There is an item sold through Cabalea's called the Bird Shot Detector made by Little Wizard.  Works like an electronic stud finder but this detector will find steel shot in wild game.  Check it out in the Cabalea's catalog.

Good Luck,  John


----------



## dward51

Metal detector is how they do it in commercial processing plants.  A plus of this method is it will detect both steel and lead shot (or any other metal for that mater). Most of the hand held models need to be in a little closer proximity to the metal to sound off though.  If you have one of the ground "swing" types they will detect a minuscule speck of metal if set right in all metal mode.  Might look a little odd swinging a coil over a vacuum packed package of game bird in the driveway though....  (should work on frozen or fresh though).

Found a youtube video for the "little wizard bird shot detector"


----------

